# Small Tamper-Proof TORX screwdriver set - where to buy??



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can buy a small Tamper-Proof TORX screwdriver set, reasonably priced, for my youngest son's birthday?

Preferably from a Canadian supplier in the greater Victoria or BC area.

He only needs them for occasional use. 

I'm looking for a small Tamper-Proof TORX screwdriver set with t5-t10 screwdrivers. 
I found the can-pro my eldest son gave me years ago, and has it ever been useful!!! at their site, but like so many such frustrating sites, no way that I can find how to even buy it, or their price:

SC DR SET TAMPER TORX 6PC

So does anyone know of any place for me to purchase a similar set?

Preferably fairly local or a BC Canadian site or place.

And no, I don't want the bulky socket type sets that some local suppliers have suggested. They're often too bulky and don't work, especially with a lot of Apple products.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

I can't remember where I got mine (could have been Canadian Tire or Princess Auto) but The Source has 'em:

15-piece precision tool set with soft handle | Screwdrivers | Ratings & Reviews | TheSource.ca

There are a number of locations in Victoria.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

I got a set of 5 from Princess Auto about a year ago. Not sure if they still have them in stock


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Thanks, that set at the Source looked like almost ideal, even a bit of overkill of other hex drivers and a local store has a few in stock - but, according to the reviews, They are not tamper proof. Dang it.

I believe the tamper proof (security) torx screwdrivers are needed for some Mac and Apple iDevice models are they not, or am I mistaken?

Canadian Tire or Princess Auto did not have any when I checked even though the Canadian Tire sales person said they had a set, but when I checked the stock number they were the bulky socket type drivers that are often too fat to access the Torx screws.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Well I called Princess Auto again, and the girl said yes, they had some, so I finally drove out to their store, about a 30+ minute drive.

Unfortunately they didn't have the single small precision screwdriver Torx etc. sets, but just Bit Sets.

So I ended up having to buy four separate sets to get all that I wanted, and a total price of $60.00. But certainly all and more to fix anything our son is going to need with various sizes of: Torx, tamper proof and normal; Pentalobe; Tri-Wing, and of course Phillips and flat blades.

And a lot more than the ifixit kit I was thinking of ordering, but at 1/2 the price.

54 Bit Driver Kit - iFixit

I must say that the sales people were just outstanding and super helpful. Very nice.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I got my tool kit from Princess Auto which has proven to be indispensable. Only thing I'm missing is the tri-wing. 

I love Princess Auto!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

They had quite a few different kits there and it took me quite a while to pick out the best one for the various needs.

I took some printed pages of the included bits in the ifixit kits as to get all the required ones for all Mac models and iPhones etc.

I ended up with two kits:
Princess Auto
and
33 pc Security Insert Bit Set | Princess Auto

Plus the plain screwdrivers:
9 pc Precision Screwdriver Set | Princess Auto

And then I needed a 1/4" hex driver, a bit overkill, but it was all they had: 
Princess Auto

I'm a bit concerned over the bulkiness of the 1/4" driver and the bits, but not much alternate choice there I'm afraid.

My eldest son, the Apple Service/Dealer in Whitehorse said he gets their tools from Wiha tools and they are a dealer as well, but I couldn't find a kit that I needed at their site, and they are Pro tools and a bit on the expensive side.

The tri-wing is only needed with some Apple laptop batteries I believe, so you could get a reasonably priced one from a site like:
Large Triwing / Trigram Screw Driver - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Gee,

Why didn't I come across this suppliers site before?

Almost perfect and only $13.00±

Precision Screw Drivers Toolkit for Electronics DIY (45-Piece Set) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

and some of their other kits would do as well.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

pm-r said:


> Gee,
> 
> Why didn't I come across this suppliers site before?
> 
> ...


Cool looking set - I'm tempted to order one. Or two - one for me, one for hubby.  You can't beat the price or the free shipping to Canada! The company is in Hong Kong, though they have local contact numbers all over the world.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I thought that supplier's name rang a bell after I posted, and sure enough, with some searching, some members here got stung with super long delivery times.

Then a google search showed delivery times were all over the place, from reasonably fast to miserably long.

And then I don't know about the quality, but then again, I don't know about the quality of the Princess Auto kits/tools I purchased, but they all seem to be pretty decent substantial quality with the possible exception of the one kit:
http://tinyurl.com/k2v53kv

A bit too cheap shiny chrome bits to me, but no doubt good enough for light duty work.

Anyway, son and his wife will be arriving for a week long visit on Wednesday and we wanted to have his needed birthday present wish here and ready to give to him.

I'm sure they will do for his minimal needs.


----------

